# MD5 mismatch



## kr8os71 (Jun 8, 2011)

So I'm running(or rather "was running") Eclipse 3.0 and was having data issues, so I decided to restore a backup of my stock system. However, when I go into recovery and choose "restore backup" and select my backup it gives me md5 mismatch error. I had cleared data/cache and now I'm stuck. I can only go into stock recovery and that's it. Unless someone can advise me on what to do, I'm going to have to fxz and start over. Btw, anyone have an idea why I keep getting md5 mismatch on my backups?


----------



## bigmook (Jun 6, 2011)

If you are making backups with bionic bootstrapper for stock and eclipse bootstrapper to make backups of eclipse,are they not two different recoveries? I don't know if that is why 1 have not had any problems. Are you updating to the latest recovery with rommanager @

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kr8os71 (Jun 8, 2011)

bigmook said:


> If you are making backups with bionic bootstrapper for stock and eclipse bootstrapper to make backups of eclipse,are they not two different recoveries? I don't know if that is why 1 have not had any problems. Are you updating to the latest recovery with rommanager @
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


I'm using bionic bootstrapper for both, I'm not sure what happened but I'm going to have to fxz and do the whole thing over again.


----------



## simonbarsinistr (Dec 23, 2011)

I have had occasional md5 mismatches, but if you only have one nandroid there isn't much you can do. However, if you wipe data, you still are still rooted, so you don't have to fxz. Just flash what you wanted to replace eclipse with.

Sent from my Xoomin Unicorn


----------



## kr8os71 (Jun 8, 2011)

since I keep one or two backups, I like to rename them so I know which is which. I recently read somewhere that if you rename your backups it'll give you md5 mismatch. I'm not 100% sure on the validity of that claim because I have restored many backups on my droid x, so I'm wondering if it's any different on Bionic. Can anyone confirm this?


----------



## simonbarsinistr (Dec 23, 2011)

Not true, I rename all my backups that I keep for more than a couple days. Maybe some characters cause a problem because they aren't valid for file names, but even that I think would give you an error other than md5 mismatch.

Sent from my Xoomin Unicorn


----------



## skyroket (Oct 26, 2011)

If you include spaces in your rename, it will error out. Just get rid of the spaces. Use_underscores_if_you_really_need_"spaces".


----------

